# Reconstruction Database - Cubesolv.es



## JustinJ (Aug 16, 2013)

RCDB​
Shortly after WC2013, I really wanted to find as many solves from Feliks and Mats as I could, since I realized they tend to do some pretty neat stuff in their solves. I realized that all the solves that Brest/others have reconstructed are strewn all across SpeedSolving, and it's really hard to find specific ones.

I've tried to collect a good number of recent/important solves (but I'm still missing plenty!) into a decent looking, easy to search database. Hopefully this can become a good resource for people to find solves to learn from, or to look at past WRs, or whatever else. I'm still working on it, so there are some kinks (no stats for the solves, yet).

Please let me know what you think, what you think could be improved upon, etc. The github issue tracker going to be the main resource for features that need to be done, bugs, etc, so please check there before requesting anything.

I've included a link to the github repo if people would like to look at the source or make contributions, the code's a bit messy in places, but I think it's mostly OK, I'm going to be cleaning it up over the next little bit.

There's no formal mechanism to submit solves to be included yet, for the meantime, please send me a PM with a link to the reconstruction (Brest's format strongly preferred). The solves should be of general interest, but I'm not going to be too picky.

Also thanks Brest for doing almost all of the reconstructions, and ESPECIALLY for having such a clean, regular format for his posts. <3

source
issues


----------



## Brest (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 16, 2013)

I like the part where you can see reconstructions


----------



## stoic (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a decent idea, although its sorta a shame to have it on another server rather than here on SS. Why do that? I imagine its the sort of thing that should be, I dunno, in a separate section of the wiki? Or alternatively (and much more simply), if there is a thread featuring a solve that's reconstructed should there be a link placed into the reconstruction thread or a duplicate post made there?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2013)

Yay, neat! At WC2013 I decided I'd look into fast cuber's solves and asked Brest whether he has a reconstructions database. He didn't, and so I'm quite happy about this, thanks!


----------



## Meep (Aug 16, 2013)

ellwd said:


> This is a decent idea, although its sorta a shame to have it on another server rather than here on SS. Why do that? I imagine its the sort of thing that should be, I dunno, in a separate section of the wiki? Or alternatively (and much more simply), if there is a thread featuring a solve that's reconstructed should there be a link placed into the reconstruction thread or a duplicate post made there?



The effort's pretty independent of SS. The awesome thing about this in comparison to the options you listed is the ability to easily sort/filter/search for them instead of scrolling through a blob. If he gets around to adding statistics you'd be able to filter by TPS and other neat stuff.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 16, 2013)

ellwd said:


> This is a decent idea, although its sorta a shame to have it on another server rather than here on SS. Why do that? I imagine its the sort of thing that should be, I dunno, in a separate section of the wiki? Or alternatively (and much more simply), if there is a thread featuring a solve that's reconstructed should there be a link placed into the reconstruction thread or a duplicate post made there?



Pretty much what Kris said. If you want to do something yourself, for the meantime the DB is pretty small, so until that changes you'll be able to download it from here. You're welcome to do whatever you like with it.



Stefan said:


> Yay, neat! At WC2013 I decided I'd look into fast cuber's solves and asked Brest whether he has a reconstructions database. He didn't, and so I'm quite happy about this, thanks!



Thanks! I felt the same way and did the same thing


----------



## tim (Aug 16, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Please let me know what you think, what you think could be improved upon, etc. The github issue tracker going to be the main resource for features that need to be done, bugs, etc, so please check there before requesting anything.



First of all: Nice job! Also thanks for writing tests. I feel much more comfortable changing things. 

A couple of suggestions:
* I'd save the solutions in a less generic format. As far as I can tell each solution is just a string with a bunch of meta information. I'd save it as an array of turns (maybe add in groups — like cross, PLL, ... — as well). That way you could easily gather additional information like who's the most efficient solver, who has the most TPS on average etc. 
* A link to alg.garron.us would be great (or maybe even an embedded solution viewer).
* .bundle shouldn't be included in the repository since it contains stuff specific to your machine (http://bundler.io/rationale.html).
* brest_parser <3


----------



## Renslay (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome! A really really good (and so far missed) database!

Some suggestions:
- Make a link of the official competitions to the particular WCA page (instead of just showing the name)
- Show the date of the solve / competition
- It would be good if the database can be rearranged by date, for example


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 16, 2013)

tim said:


> First of all: Nice job! Also thanks for writing tests. I feel much more comfortable changing things.
> 
> A couple of suggestions:
> * I'd save the solutions in a less generic format. As far as I can tell each solution is just a string with a bunch of meta information. I'd save it as an array of turns (maybe add in groups — like cross, PLL, ... — as well). That way you could easily gather additional information like who's the most efficient solver, who has the most TPS on average etc.
> ...



Thanks a lot for the suggestions! I'll add them to the list.

I'm pretty new to database stuff, I had some other questions actually, would you mind if I sent you a quick message sometime in the future to get your opinion on some stuff?



Renslay said:


> Awesome! A really really good (and so far missed) database!
> 
> Some suggestions:
> - Make a link of the official competitions to the particular WCA page (instead of just showing the name)
> ...



Thanks a lot! I'll add your suggestions to the list.


----------



## tim (Aug 16, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> I'm pretty new to database stuff, I had some other questions actually, would you mind if I sent you a quick message sometime in the future to get your opinion on some stuff?



No, not at all! I should be able to help out with Ruby as well. It doesn't look like you need help with it, though.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 16, 2013)

This is awesome, I've been looking up reconstructions a fair bit recently to improve my blockbuilding so this will be really useful. Just one suggestion, and I'm sure you've already thought of this, but it'd be great to be able to search by method.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 16, 2013)

It uses lowercase letters instead of w -_- Fix it!


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 16, 2013)

tim said:


> No, not at all! I should be able to help out with Ruby as well. It doesn't look like you need help with it, though.



Sweet, thanks 



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> This is awesome, I've been looking up reconstructions a fair bit recently to improve my blockbuilding so this will be really useful. Just one suggestion, and I'm sure you've already thought of this, but it'd be great to be able to search by method.



Haha, believe it or not, that didn't occur to me. It's a great idea though! Thanks!



MaikeruKonare said:


> It uses lowercase letters instead of w -_- Fix it!



It uses whatever the post originally used, but it's a good point that it should be standardized, I'll think about it a bit.


----------



## jayefbe (Aug 16, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> It uses lowercase letters instead of w -_- Fix it!



Leave it the way it is!

Edit - I personally prefer lower case to w's. Much less cluttered. 

Amazing idea, and I'm so glad it is being implemented. I'd love it if there was a focus not only on fast solves, but other methods as well. Plus, a way to differentiate between the different types of 3x3 solves (BLD, OH) would also be great.

Edit again- I see solve type is in there, but a list of method type would also be great.


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 16, 2013)

can you write tps??


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 16, 2013)

This is fantastic! Thank you 

You seem to have thought about this, but it would be great if you could add an alg.garron link somewhere on the page for each reconstruction.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2013)

It would be nice if you would put in the stats as well, maybe a link to the video as well.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It would be nice if you would put in the stats as well, maybe a link to the video as well.



its at the top

I think things like NAR and WR should be next to the time.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 16, 2013)

This is awesome!
looking forward to spending afternoons checking out some zz solves if there are


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm, I'm currently working on making this work at alg.cubing.net, although I've been focusing on the playback side of things for now. Would you be interested in working together?


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hmm, I'm currently working on making this work at alg.cubing.net, although I've been focusing on the playback side of things for now. Would you be interested in working together?



Sure, that sounds like a really good idea.



Petro Leum said:


> This is awesome!
> looking forward to spending afternoons checking out some zz solves if there are



None yet, I think. If you know of any good/interesting ones please send me a PM!



vcuber13 said:


> its at the top
> 
> I think things like NAR and WR should be next to the time.



Thanks, yeah it's on the list 



Kelsparov said:


> This is fantastic! Thank you
> 
> You seem to have thought about this, but it would be great if you could add an alg.garron link somewhere on the page for each reconstruction.



Thanks! Yup, will do.



sepehr eh said:


> can you write tps??



It's in the issue tracker


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2013)

Chess game databases are wildly helpful, so I'm guessing this will be a very useful tool.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2013)

I like the idea. I would suggest adding the date of the solve if possible, so you can then sort by that to find the earliest or most recent reconstructed solves. It would also be awesome, if you have the time, to see the solves from the Reconstruction Thread, from lgarron's old reconstruction db (http://alg.garron.us/solves/), and from the wiki's list of WRs.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow this is really cool and definitely has a lot of potential! So many features you could add


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 27, 2013)

Issue: http://www.rcdb.justinjaffray.com/solve/60
Scramble says "x2 y" instead of an actual scramble.


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2013)

Kelsparov said:


> Issue: http://www.rcdb.justinjaffray.com/solve/60
> Scramble says "x2 y" instead of an actual scramble.



That solve does not have a scramble available. You can do the inverse of the solve to get to the scrambled state.


----------



## whauk (Aug 27, 2013)

great idea!
suggestions on what to add:
-official/unofficial, with/without video, only WR/CR/NR, method... as a search option.
-sort search results by tps/date/solve time/...
-probably add FMC solutions? (these should come with an explanation of course). also method option should be interesting here. (NISS/linear fridrich/roux/orient->permute/ZZ...)
-tick option for converting solutions to (e.g.) white cross. this could help for correcting the scramble: http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html probably this is too complicated. i don't know much about programming 
-rate helpfulness/interestingness of the solution. (that way you could probably find cool tricks faster by only looking at the "most interesting" solutions). however this could be abused by rating down solves of persons you don't like. i don't know whether this is a good idea...



jayefbe said:


> Edit - I personally prefer lower case to w's. Much less cluttered.


but lower case letters can be mistaken for slice moves. and WCA also uses w's.


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> That solve does not have a scramble available. You can do the inverse of the solve to get to the scrambled state.



Ah right, thanks. I thought I would report it just in case it was actually an error


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll put a link to this on CubingStats once I get home (couple days). Brest's format is the same one provided by RPG, so that could be helpful. 

Great idea! I think this could be very useful. If the TPS was added that would be great (feel free to use my movecounter on RPG). It would definitely add to the reconstruction.


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 29, 2013)

This is really great!

There were a couple of things that struck me as I browsed the db:
1. People can and do make mistakes when cubing in competitions - like messed up crosses or doing pairs, even people who I consider to be some of the top cubers.
2. The extent to which people go to use fingertrick-friendly algs. Some PLL algs are almost 20 moves for example, but may be easier to perform than a shorter one. I've been using ones that are optimal or near-optimal, so this is something I'll be looking into.

Can I make a suggestion? Maybe some sort of export or expand button? Something basic would be ok. For example, if I filter solutions by Mats, then I could click on this button and all his solutions would be expanded/dumped in a window which I could manually export by copying and pasting elsewhere.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 1, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> I'll put a link to this on CubingStats once I get home (couple days). Brest's format is the same one provided by RPG, so that could be helpful.
> 
> Great idea! I think this could be very useful. If the TPS was added that would be great (feel free to use my movecounter on RPG). It would definitely add to the reconstruction.



Thanks! I will get to TPS and stuff eventually 



Kelsparov said:


> Ah right, thanks. I thought I would report it just in case it was actually an error



Thanks, please don't hesitate to report stuff like this in the future!



whauk said:


> great idea!
> suggestions on what to add:
> -official/unofficial, with/without video, only WR/CR/NR, method... as a search option.
> -sort search results by tps/date/solve time/...
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions  I do think the converting to white (or arbitrary) cross is a good idea, but I need to think about how to do it a bit since I don't want the page for a solve to become too cluttered. 

I'm going to stick with lowercase letters, since that's consistent with what alg.garron.us and Brest use.



ch_ts said:


> This is really great!
> 
> There were a couple of things that struck me as I browsed the db:
> 1. People can and do make mistakes when cubing in competitions - like messed up crosses or doing pairs, even people who I consider to be some of the top cubers.
> ...



Could you explain a little more what you want this for? Like a csv file of all the solutions? How exactly would you be using it?



Just so people know, Brest recently added a lot of solves, so there are almost 400 now, from a lot of different people


----------



## Brest (Sep 12, 2013)

Huge update! Check it out! RCDB


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2013)

Brest said:


> Huge update! Check it out! RCDB



Awesome. Also, am I the only one who's never heard of kSim? I just clicked on it out of curiosity and it's great.


----------



## Brest (Sep 12, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Awesome. Also, am I the only one who's never heard of kSim? I just clicked on it out of curiosity and it's great.



kSim has been out for a few months now! Check out the thread.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 15, 2013)

I have noticed that there is an 'Alex Lau' and an 'Alexander Lau'. These should be merged.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I have noticed that there is an 'Alex Lau' and an 'Alexander Lau'. These should be merged.



Thanks, fixed.


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it possible to manually add solves? 

Also, I found one of my solves there


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Is it possible to manually add solves?
> 
> Also, I found one of my solves there



If there's a solve you'd like added you can message Brest or me


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> If there's a solve you'd like added you can message Brest or me



Ok. thanks!


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

Didn't find these or This on the webpage 



Spoiler



Pointing them out because I reconstructed them


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Didn't find these or This on the webpage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've added them  Really appreciate the contributions!

Just a note - in the future I'd prefer PMs just so this thread doesn't become full of solve requests.


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Just a note - in the future I'd prefer PMs just so this thread doesn't become full of solve requests.



Ah, Ok. I'll make sure to PM you or Brest in the future


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 15, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Just a note - in the future I'd prefer PMs just so this thread doesn't become full of solve requests.



What about a 'Request a reconstruction' feature on the website?


----------



## stoic (Sep 15, 2013)

Was just browsing the site. 
It's great!
Got an error though...I selected Mats Valk, hit 'submit' and up came a list of Mats' solves. 
Then selected 3x3, hit 'submit' again and got "internal server error"...can't seem to refine the list. 

Edit: in fact, I can't seem to refine by event at all.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Was just browsing the site.
> It's great!
> Got an error though...I selected Mats Valk, hit 'submit' and up came a list of Mats' solves.
> Then selected 3x3, hit 'submit' again and got "internal server error"...can't seem to refine the list.
> ...



Sorry! It's fixed now, thanks for the notice!


----------



## stoic (Sep 15, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Sorry! It's fixed now, thanks for the notice!



Yup. Working perfectly.. Quick work!


----------



## Brest (Sep 30, 2013)

Another large update, now with over 1300 solves!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Brest said:


> Another large update, now with over 1300 solves!



Wow. This will be great to see what I'm doing wrong in my solves. Really cool site.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Sep 30, 2013)

May I request that cross-on-left solves be tagged with cross on left or COL or something to make them easier to search?


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 30, 2013)

Sure thing, I'll do that when I have a chance. I'm still not sure what tags should exist, so if anyone else has requests please let me (or Brest) know.


----------



## Username (Sep 30, 2013)

Request: search by reconstructor?


----------



## Brest (Oct 14, 2013)

Another big update!
Now with 1600 reconstructions!
Embedded videos!
A shorter URL: cubesolv.es
Add the solve ID for easy linkage: cubesolv.es/58
A contributors page!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 14, 2013)

Will all in reconstructions from the reconstruction thread eventually be added? A lot of work. But ice they are all in there add them as they are posted isn't so bad.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 14, 2013)

The contributors page has two rows for Michael Gottlieb.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 14, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Will all in reconstructions from the reconstruction thread eventually be added? A lot of work. But ice they are all in there add them as they are posted isn't so bad.



I believe Brest is working his way through the reconstruction thread, I'm not sure exactly how far though.



ThomasJE said:


> The contributors page has two rows for Michael Gottlieb.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's a reconstruction of one of yoinneroid's 4x4 solves that I did:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44375-4x4-single-29-92&p=911047#post911047


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2014)

It's over 1900!
What 1900? There's no way that could be right!


----------



## stoic (Jan 17, 2014)

Brest said:


> It's over 1900!
> What 1900? There's no way that could be right!


Ye gods. It looks like you added most of them this week.:tu


----------



## tx789 (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-52-non-luckly-single-3x3-with-Reconstruction
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29123-The-reconstruction-thread&p=928346#post928346
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29123-The-reconstruction-thread&p=898826#post898826
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29123-The-reconstruction-thread&p=792321#post792321
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29123-The-reconstruction-thread&p=889318#post889318
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29123-The-reconstruction-thread&p=789798#post789798
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...4x4-single-with-reconsturtion-and-slow-motion


These are all the reconstructions I have done. I think. I would like to see more of my solves in the reconstruction database.

Also there are a lot of solves in there now. 1900.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks to Brest, there are now over 3100 solves in the database! Also, thanks to Lucas, reconstruction pages now link to alg.cubing.net instead of alg.garron.us.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm experimenting with a new interface for searching that will hopefully be less clumsy than the old one.

You can try it at http://cubesolv.es/

You can search by solvers, competitions, puzzles, and times. It's still a bit rough but I think it's nicer than the old way, would be happy to hear thoughts on it 

It's still sort of incomplete (no tag search or autocomplete or anything like that) but the idea is there.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 23, 2014)

JustinJ said:


> I'm experimenting with a new interface for searching that will hopefully be less clumsy than the old one.
> 
> You can try it at http://cubesolv.es/
> 
> ...



I do like how you can now just type in a solvers name instead of searching through the unorganized drop down bar!


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 23, 2014)

JustinJ said:


> I'm experimenting with a new interface for searching that will hopefully be less clumsy than the old one.
> 
> You can try it at http://cubesolv.es/
> 
> ...



after it's finished, it will definitely be more user friendly.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Apr 24, 2014)

JustinJ said:


> I'm experimenting with a new interface for searching that will hopefully be less clumsy than the old one.
> 
> You can try it at http://cubesolv.es/
> 
> ...



I like the idea (and it seems really nice), but the old one seemed almost neater, in an odd way. Perhaps create an "advanced search" option where it brings up the old-style search, where you can, for example, have something to search for all solves faster than a manually set time?


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2017)

It's over 4000!
What 4000? There's no way that could be right!

If you find a reconstruction that isn't in the database, please send me a message!


----------

